# Recommendations on what 1, 2, 5 gal plastic gas cans are easy to use these days



## Feetsdr (Jul 1, 2019)

Starting the year and trying to get more organized.

I have a collection of about 12 different gas cans (the plastic type) with different spouts, caps, etc. and a bunch of broken spouts - trying to fill my car, lawn tractor, snowblower, etc., they will break as I push too hard to keep the spring open or twisting to unlock or.... trying things on youtube about how to hack them : ) 

I have a few with the old style corregated spouts, but even those don't all match up and drip when filling or when driving them home from gas station.

Any currently sold gas can with safety design you like?


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 31, 2021)

New gas cans are a major PITA! Keep your old ones.If they leak around the spout replace the gasket.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

The spouts on the older cans tend to fall apart ,must be the ethanol. I have lots of cans but all the spouts fell apart. The new cans are very expensive.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

FirebirdHank said:


> New gas cans are a major PITA! Keep your old ones.If they leak around the spout replace the gasket.


Ya, it seems they have legislated them into virtual uselessly; although I don't think it is as bad up here - yet.

I have a couple of these which work well. They are spring loaded so when you push on the can (or its own weight) opens the valve. I don't know if they are available in the US.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I buy old fashioned spouts on Amazon, eliminating all the safety stuff that makes me spill gas.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I spill more gas out of the safety spouts than I ever did out of the old spouts than the legislature said we were too dumb to use.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Guess I'm the odd man out. I had a new type sitting in the garage for 2 years before my old one gave up the ghost. Once I figured out the new one, I like it better.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Briggs and Stratton had the epitome of gas cans at one time. You twisted the spout, turned the can upside down to insert the spout into the filler neck, then pressed on the spout and the gas came out. Once the tank was filled the flow stopped and when you pulled the spout out it clicked shut. Never a drip. Haven't been able to find one since.

We were running out diesel torpedo heater last week and I brought 5 gallons of fuel to replenish it. The darned fuel can developed a split where it was molded together. I quickly poured the fuel in and pried on the split and it literally split in two. Lucky.

I like the one @lenaitch posted. Even if it is Canadian, can you find out where they are available?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

This one is a bit stiff but doesn’t leak for me.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

bob22 said:


> This one is a bit stiff but doesn’t leak for me.


Problem with those is they don't fit into car filler hole - I know, I have 2 - and you must drill hole in can for air release cap. Well, those cpas don't really want to seal on somewhat round cans and, tether, holding cap to the body, breaks off easily. Once you lost tiny cap, gas evaporates out at will. Once you seal that hole with Bondo or something, gas won't pour well outta the spout.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

chandler48 said:


> Briggs and Stratton had the epitome of gas cans at one time. You twisted the spout, turned the can upside down to insert the spout into the filler neck, then pressed on the spout and the gas came out. Once the tank was filled the flow stopped and when you pulled the spout out it clicked shut. Never a drip. Haven't been able to find one since.
> 
> We were running out diesel torpedo heater last week and I brought 5 gallons of fuel to replenish it. The darned fuel can developed a split where it was molded together. I quickly poured the fuel in and pried on the split and it literally split in two. Lucky.
> 
> I like the one @lenaitch posted. Even if it is Canadian, can you find out where they are available?



The image is from Lee Valley but if I change the profile to US it says its not available. Too bad; the two I have are at least 20 years old and still work.

Lowes.com shows a B&S one that looks like it has a similar function. Ad says it fits B&S cans but I don't know if or how they are different from other cans.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/Briggs-Stratton-Gas-Can-Spout/1000373853


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine has this type of spout. The black part on the end that is closest to the can had to be pressed against the spout before it would slide down and dispense fuel. I clipped about an inch off the black thing so I can just put the spout in a tank and press the container against the tank I'm filling, and it works. When the black part goes back to the resting position, it seals itself.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... I'm still usin' up-cycled 5 gal. oil/ hyd. pails, 'n a funnel, myself,......

Some years back, the Ex was gonna go buy a bunch of 3 gal. gas cans to go snowmobilin',......
I asked 'er Why,..??
She responded that the funnel, 'n pail were Ok, but 5 gal.s was to heavy for her to handle,.....
That's when I suggested grabbin' a couple more pails outa my garage, 'n only puttin' 3 gal.s in each one,...... 
Which of course pizzed 'er off, 'n she commented that she also didn't like the way the pails sloshed/ gruggled as she poured the gas into the funnel,.....
So, I suggested she put the spout at the top, rather than the bottom when pourin',.....
Her last comment as she headed out the driveway was, "I hate it when yer always right",.....


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Mike Milam said:


> Mine has this type of spout. The black part on the end that is closest to the can had to be pressed against the spout before it would slide down and dispense fuel. I clipped about an inch off the black thing so I can just put the spout in a tank and press the container against the tank I'm filling, and it works. When the black part goes back to the resting position, it seals itself.
> 
> View attachment 679405


Have that too. You have to press the towards the can end of release, for it to recess into the spout from the filler neck push. So, say, you have 5 gal full can, held by one hand, stuck into car filler hole, while yopu have to press the release with other hand. Right. Unless notch in release can be modified so that it simply slides into the housing.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

ukrkoz said:


> Have that too. You have to press the towards the can end of release, for it to recess into the spout from the filler neck push. So, say, you have 5 gal full can, held by one hand, stuck into car filler hole, while yopu have to press the release with other hand. Right. Unless notch in release can be modified so that it simply slides into the housing.


I clipped about an inch off the black part. It will slide in and allow the fuel to flow.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Aaah, I found the one that I have. Haven't found a retailer, yet, but you twist the black collar with the can sitting level, and it sets the mechanism. Hold the can by the back handle and it inverts to where you can put the nozzle in your tank. Press down and the fuel flows. When the tank is full it ceases and pulling up on the can seals the nozzle. It's really the best can I have ever owned.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, that looks promising but spout appears to be on the short side and straight. I can see troubles, trying to handle this at waste level into a deep SUV filler hole.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I usually don't run out of gas, so I don't need this type can very often for that. It's great for lawn mowers, log splitters, you know, the normal stuff


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I've bought the old style flex tube versions on Amazon, and they work, for the most part.

They also come packaged with the little yellow vent, if your can doesn't have one, and the vent is easy to install.

The problem I ran into with the brides Ford, is that it had the cap less filler, which is nice, but the spouts would not fit deep enough. The DIY fix was to use a 10" piece of 3/4 PVC pipe, and a coupling that will slip over the spout tube and allow for full insertion into the filler. I just tape the PVC to the side of the can so it's close by when I need it.


----------

